
AI poses greater threat to college grads than people without degrees - randomerr
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ai-poses-greater-threat-to-college-grads-than-those-without-a-degree/
======
jobigoud
> AI poses greater threat to college grads than people without degrees

Is it me or the title structured as it is implies that "people without
degrees" are a lesser threat to college grads than AI is? That AI and people
without degrees are a threat, and AI is the greater one. I'm not a native
speaker but I would have put "AI poses greater threat to college grads than
_to_ people without degrees", but it also sounds weird.

Incidentally I wonder if current AI are capable of inferring the actual
meaning of the sentence. (AI threatens college grads more than it threatens
people without degrees).

------
foxyv
I think after my generation, the value of a college degree is going to drop
like a rock. Most people I've talked to who do hiring haven't been impressed
with the knowledge of people coming out of bachelors programs.

~~~
perl4ever
Why should the trend reverse rather than reaching a stable equilibrium?

